# un problema serio...



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Un problema che io affronterei anche al governo, sono loro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... queste maledette, ingestibili, insopportabili, indisciplinate, sopracciglia.
Praticamente è un lavoro, tenerle in ordine. Bisogna girare con un portamunizioni a cintura, con dentro le pinzette, dalle diverse punte per i diversi ritocchi che si ritengono di volta in volta necessari... trucchi segreti da voler amabilmente condividere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Un problema che io affronterei anche al governo, sono loro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avere pazienza ...invecchiando non è più necessario depilarle...


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

1 passata di mascara trasparente sopra....o in alternativa il ditino spruzzato di lacca!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> 1 passata di mascara trasparente sopra....o in alternativa il ditino spruzzato di lacca!!!


la lacca la uso. Ma il problema della ricrescita, non lo risolve. E sarò un macaco, ma mi crescono velocissime. Sulle gambe mi silkepilizzo ogni due settimane e non ce ne sono mai tanti. Ste bastarde dopo 3 giorni mi fanno sembrare Beppe Bergomi


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la lacca la uso. Ma il problema della ricrescita, non lo risolve. E sarò un macaco, ma mi crescono velocissime. Sulle gambe mi silkepilizzo ogni due settimane e non ce ne sono mai tanti. Ste bastarde dopo 3 giorni mi fanno sembrare Beppe Bergomi


a chi lo dici...io ne ho 1 in particolare + bastarda dell'altra...la mia estetista impazzisce, è quella che nn vuole mai prendere la forma!!!

cmq anch'io dopo la prima passata dell'est.  ogni 3 giorni ripasso la pinzetta!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> a chi lo dici...io ne ho 1 in particolare + bastarda dell'altra...la mia estetista impazzisce, è quella che nn vuole mai prendere la forma!!!
> 
> cmq anch'io dopo la prima passata dell'est.  ogni 3 giorni ripasso la pinzetta!!!


Anch'io, la sinistra! Dove tra l'altro, la ricrescita è più veloce. Ultimamente poi sembra impazzita. Settimana scorsa fa mi è venuto il sospetto di aver fatto solo la destra, dato che a dx non era ricresciuto che un peluzzo e a sinistra erano millemila! La volta dopo, stessa cosa. Poi un terza. Quindi la certezza: vuoi per una rivincita in seguito ai risultati elettorali, vuoi per una questione di sfiga, ma la sinistra è più forte!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avere pazienza ...invecchiando non è più necessario depilarle...



Non è un grande trucco questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   A che età cominciano a non ricrescere più? 31 anni e mezzo può bastare? Nel caso potrei munirmi di pazienza. Ma non oltre: non sono una persona molto paziente...


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Anch'io, la sinistra! Dove tra l'altro, la ricrescita è più veloce. Ultimamente poi sembra impazzita. Settimana scorsa fa mi è venuto il sospetto di aver fatto solo la destra, dato che a dx non era ricresciuto che un peluzzo e a sinistra erano millemila! La volta dopo, stessa cosa. Poi un terza. Quindi la certezza: vuoi per una rivincita in seguito ai risultati elettorali, vuoi per una questione di sfiga, ma la sinistra è più forte!


anche la mia è la sinistra!!!

che ti devo dire, che ho 1 pelo che tende ad arricciarsi e fa l'ondina in mezzo agli altri?!?

te lo immagini quando voglio dare la forma ad "ali di gabbiano"!!!!??!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Fai il lazer


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> anche la mia è la sinistra!!!
> 
> che ti devo dire, che ho 1 pelo che tende ad arricciarsi e fa l'ondina in mezzo agli altri?!?
> 
> te lo immagini quando voglio dare la forma ad "ali di gabbiano"!!!!??!!!


Succede anche a me. E' per colpa sua, una volta si è consumata una tragedia: volevo toglierlo (anche perché era lungo 1 metro) e, non so come accidenti ho fatto, ma mi sono fatta UN BUCO in mezzo all'arcata. Volevo morire. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Viene fuori un gabbiano spettinato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai il lazer



Potrebbe essere un'idea. 
Ho pensato anche di farle tatuare.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un'idea.
> Ho pensato anche di farle tatuare.


Mia sorella ha fatto il lazer e sono una meraviglia...

Tatuarle non lo so... anche perche' deve fare un male boia e non risulta naturale, troppo disegnato...poi il tatuaggio per i primi giorni fa croste..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mia sorella ha fatto il lazer e sono una meraviglia...
> 
> Tatuarle non lo so... anche perche' deve fare un male boia e non risulta naturale, troppo disegnato...poi il tatuaggio per i primi giorni fa croste..


le sopracciglia sono delle bastardissime rotture di palle

oltretutto come inizio nel mezzo faccio 345 starnuti e piango come una vite tagliata...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mia sorella ha fatto il lazer e sono una meraviglia...
> 
> Tatuarle non lo so... anche perche' deve fare un male boia e non risulta naturale, troppo disegnato...poi il tatuaggio per i primi giorni fa croste..



In tema di laser sono alquanto ignorante, specie per quanto riguarda la tempistica. Le fanno tutte in una botta? Dopo si può prendere il sole?

Al problema delle croste non avevo pensato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le sopracciglia sono delle bastardissime rotture di palle
> 
> oltretutto come inizio nel mezzo faccio 345 starnuti e piango come una vite tagliata...


In mezzo tra le due arcate intendi?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> In tema di laser sono alquanto ignorante, specie per quanto riguarda la tempistica. Le fanno tutte in una botta? Dopo si può prendere il sole?
> 
> Al problema delle croste non avevo pensato


Ma lazer in italiano si scrive con la s? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Perdonatemi... perdo la padronanza della mia lingua natale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque non si fa in una botta sola... e lei sta in Sardegna a voja prende il sole...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> In mezzo tra le due arcate intendi?


si sul nasello
e pure verso le tempie.
caxxo io che sono poco pelosa se non le levo negli angoli si uniscono ai capelli


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lazer in italiano si scrive con la s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


laser...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> laser...


Vabe' tu ignora anziche' evidenziare...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vabe' tu ignora anziche' evidenziare...


e che me frega a me? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













begli argomentini stasera.
degli assorbenti interni avete già disquisito?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che me frega a me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io solo coppino... e giu' dalla rupe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lazer in italiano si scrive con la s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahah raggio laser è con la S. Ne deduco si scriva alla stessa maniera.
Ecco, già il fatto che non si faccia in una botta sola è proibitivo, a meno che non trovi dove lo fanno di sera tardi... 
Ma ci si può esporre subito al sole? Mia cugina lo fece alle braccia (era una piccola carinissima scimmia), e ricordo che quando andava a farlo non potevamo andare al mare. Non ricordo se fosse per il sole, la salsedine, o perché mia zia è un'incurabile paranoica e ogni scusa era buona per non portarci in spiaggia (in Sardegna, per l'appunto... cacchio fa un sardo in estate se non va la mare?)


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io solo coppino... e giu' dalla rupe
















  ma lo sai che a volte nn capisco caxxo dici???


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

l'ho capita ora! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ma sei fuori?? ti radi l'aiuola???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si sul nasello
> e pure verso le tempie.
> caxxo io che sono poco pelosa se non le levo negli angoli si uniscono ai capelli


in mezzo non mi crescono più. Credo ci abbia messo lo zampino Padre Pio... sulle tempie raramente, e ogni volta sono lacrime amare.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in mezzo non mi crescono più. Credo ci abbia messo lo zampino Padre Pio... sulle tempie raramente, e ogni volta sono lacrime amare.


perchè quelle vicine alle palpebre???
minchia un dolore da paura...
e poi non diamo il culo perchè diciamo che fa male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che me frega a me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, però potremmo mettere l'argomento in scaletta, dopo l'epilazione intima e i peli incarniti


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Succede anche a me. E' per colpa sua, una volta si è consumata una tragedia: volevo toglierlo (anche perché era lungo 1 metro) e, non so come accidenti ho fatto, ma mi sono fatta UN BUCO in mezzo all'arcata. Volevo morire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh compagna di sventura...lo so....sembra messo lì solingo...lo togli e sotto c'è 1 voragine!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè quelle vicine alle palpebre???
> minchia un dolore da paura...
> e poi non diamo il culo perchè diciamo che fa male



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH infatti ormai non regge 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come scusa

quando tolgo quelli vicini alle palpebre il giorno dopo ho una bolla. assicurato.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

*le sopraciglia*

io una volta mi son fatta prendere la mano e le ho tosate completamente..
non ho lasciato un pelo..
caxxo sembravo nosferatu!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




pazzesco come si cambia espressione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Oh compagna di sventura...lo so....sembra messo lì solingo...lo togli e sotto c'è 1 voragine!!!!!!


Esatto... se poi a causa di un gesto inconsulto ne acchiappi assieme un altro mazzettino........


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

cmq oltre al laser c'è la luce pulsata...non è subito definitiva, ma man mano i tempi di ricrescita si allungano...Però nn si può prendere il sole il giorno stesso che la fai...nè prima, nè dopo la seduta!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho capita ora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io, per quello avevo all'ordine del giorno il punto epilazione intima (attenzione, epilazione!)


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Esatto... se poi a causa di un gesto inconsulto ne acchiappi assieme un altro mazzettino........












  ma chi sei??
elio e le storie tese??


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io, per quello avevo all'ordine del giorno il punto epilazione intima (attenzione, epilazione!)


dammi il palinsesto che quel giorno bigio..


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che me frega a me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  Si, preferite tampax o O.b.?!?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Sto scoprendo un mondo.... vicino alle palpebre?!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una volta in vita mia, convinta da una pirla di estetista, ho lasciato che mi "aggiustassero" le sopracciglia, sembravo una deficiente, per di più mi invecchiava.
Ho la fortuna di averle ad ala di gabbiano e stanno bene così!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sto scoprendo un mondo.... vicino alle palpebre?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciao holly!!!!
e la patata??
la tosi o la lasci nature??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io una volta mi son fatta prendere la mano e le ho tosate completamente..
> non ho lasciato un pelo..
> caxxo sembravo nosferatu!!
> 
> ...




Nooooo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 perché??? Io me le sarei ridisegnate con l'uniposca a punta fine


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao holly!!!!
> e la patata??
> la tosi o la lasci nature??


Nature... anche perchè, ragazze mie... ci pensa il tempo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sto scoprendo un mondo.... vicino alle palpebre?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei nata con la camicia... ti sei risparmiata un pezzo di inferno


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Nature... anche perchè, ragazze mie... ci pensa il tempo


si va be.
verso i 70 però...


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io una volta mi son fatta prendere la mano e le ho tosate completamente..
> non ho lasciato un pelo..
> caxxo sembravo nosferatu!!
> 
> ...
















   ma sei fuori!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi sei??
> elio e le storie tese??


Quasi


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si va be.
> verso i 70 però...



Col cavolo, a partire dai 50...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dammi il palinsesto che quel giorno bigio..


Eh no, sarà a sorpresa, proprio per evitare cose del genere


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao holly!!!!
> e la patata??
> la tosi o la lasci nature??


Guardate che non va più allo stato brado. Dalla mia estetista c'è una ragazza che depila patonze tutto il giorno.. poveretta, non è neanche considerato un mestiere usurante.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Col cavolo, a partire dai 50...


Vedo con occhi diversi i 50 anni


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Stasera argomenti di altissimo livello, vedo....


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera argomenti di altissimo livello, vedo....


Dacci la tua Giusina...!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Guardate che non va più allo stato brado. Dalla mia estetista c'è una ragazza che depila patonze tutto il giorno.. poveretta, non è neanche considerato un mestiere usurante.


Io non me la farei mai diserbare da mani diverse dalle mie, che agiscono noncuranti del dolore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non è un grande trucco questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo i quaranta... però da ragazza le depilavo selvaggiamente e dolorosamente son partita da ..lupo mannaro ...ma ai miei tempi (vedi Mina e Patty Pravo) si usavano sottilissime o inesistenti e ho forse depilato troppo...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Dacci la tua Giusina...!!!


Su cosa?
Sopracciglia, assorbenti interni o tosatura?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera argomenti di altissimo livello, vedo....


Sai com'è... eravamo 4 amici al bar, che volevano cambiare il mondo...


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Su cosa?
> Sopracciglia, assorbenti interni o tosatura?


tutte e 3 gli argomenti se ti fa piacere!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Su cosa?
> Sopracciglia, assorbenti interni o tosatura?


Ma anche su tutti e tre


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stasera argomenti di altissimo livello, vedo....



Eh... son cose....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dopo i quaranta... però da ragazza le depilavo selvaggiamente e dolorosamente son partita da ..lupo mannaro ...ma ai miei tempi (vedi Mina e Patty Pravo) si usavano sottilissime o inesistenti e ho forse depilato troppo...



Così è l'ideale secondo me. 
Comunque ora c'è un ritorno al pelo sembrerebbe. Tanto che pare che molti "registi" porno siano disperati perché sono tutte depilate e i cultori del cinema d'autore (....) chiedano il pelo... stiamo sconfinando pian piano sul culturale


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Così è l'ideale secondo me.
> Comunque ora c'è un ritorno al pelo sembrerebbe. Tanto che pare che molti "registi" porno siano disperati perché sono tutte depilate e i cultori del cinema d'autore (....) chiedano il pelo... stiamo sconfinando pian piano sul culturale


Ma stai parlando di sopracciglia o altro???!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Dunque: ho le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano, non sottilissime, e le curo personalmente.
Assorbenti interni no grazie, non li sopporto....
Quanto alla tosatura.... ehm.... ultimamente è quasi completa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma tu guarda di cosa dobbiamo parlare....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Guardate che non va più allo stato brado. Dalla mia estetista c'è una ragazza che depila patonze tutto il giorno.. poveretta, non è neanche considerato un mestiere usurante.


Credo che sia una moda lanciata da tipe spelacchiate e poi ...si è diffusa...
Mi fa schifo solo il pensiero...sarà che associo la rasatura a ricovero in reparto di ginecologia dove ti rasavano anche per fare un'ecografia e l'ho vissuta come una violenza (non dico poi il fastidio poi per la ricrescita...) una negazione della persona nella sua sessualità


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

io sono poco pelosa.
sulla patonza sopratutto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




levare quei 4 peletti abbandonati mi sembrerebbe crudeltà, come minacciare  una razza in estinzione
e poi a me liscia e glabra mi sa di pedofili 

	
	
		
		
	


	













vulvia, che lavoro dimmmerda la tua estetista
le porti qualche pasticcino ogni tanto??


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che sia una moda lanciata da tipe spelacchiate e poi ...si è diffusa...
> Mi fa schifo solo il pensiero...sarà che associo la rasatura a ricovero in reparto di ginecologia dove ti rasavano anche per fare un'ecografia e l'ho vissuta come una violenza (non dico poi il fastidio poi per la ricrescita...) una negazione della persona nella sua sessualità



Sono completamente d'accordo con te!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma stai parlando di sopracciglia o altro???!!!


ops, temo di aver fraiteso il discorso di persa  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























   chiedo venia


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

tintone brass è un cultore del pelo
tutte le sue attrici devono avere pure i cespugli sotto le ascelle
( a me sotto l'ascella fa cacare..)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ops, temo di aver fraiteso il discorso di persa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io parlavo di sopracciglia poi ...siamo scese in basso


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tintone brass è un cultore del pelo
> tutte le sue attrici devono avere pure i cespugli sotto le ascelle
> ( a me sotto l'ascella fa cacare..)


Oddio.... sotto l'ascella non si può guardare!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dunque: ho le sopracciglia ad ali di gabbiano, non sottilissime, e le curo personalmente.
> Assorbenti interni no grazie, non li sopporto....
> Quanto alla tosatura.... ehm.... ultimamente è quasi completa!
> 
> ...


Tranne che per le sopracciglia (vedi il discorso Elio e le storie tese), siamo sulla stessa barca


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio.... sotto l'ascella non si può guardare!


dicono sia eccitante..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io parlavo di sopracciglia poi ...siamo scese in basso


decisamente


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

La mia patatina è depilata nella norma...diciamo che faccio 1 sgambatura molto alta..., mentre sono circondata da amiche che richiedono all'estetista striscette minuscole....

L'ultimo mio ex, se posso farvi 1 confidenza (tanto siamo in intimità e fra donne)...mi chiese: "Ma perchè nn la depili tutta?!?"...L'ho guardato e gli ho risposto: "E tu perchè nn provi a fare una ceretta al tuo cosino e vedi quello che si prova?!?"....

Scherzi a parte, neanche l'amore può contro il dolore della depilazione all'inguine!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dicono sia eccitante..


A me fa schifo....
Bisognerebbe chiedere ad un uomo....

Fedi dov'è?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tintone brass è un cultore del pelo
> tutte le sue attrici devono avere pure i cespugli sotto le ascelle
> ( a me sotto l'ascella fa cacare..)



Sotto le ascelle lo trovo veramente disgustoso. Questo si, che mi fa schifo... Dovrebbero vietarli per legge, i peli sotto le ascelle, sia a donne che uomini (e viaggiare sui mezzi a luglio, sarebbe meno traumatizzante)


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

State a parlare del ca....pelo e dimenticate l'importanza del..... volto !!!!!! 

Quello che c'è sotto è molto, ma molto più importante.....  E lì non c'è permanente o tosatura che tenga....


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dicono sia eccitante..



Ricordo una foto della Loren (giovanissima), si vedevano le ascelle al naturale, non depilate,  era bellissima, anche perchè aveva un seno fantastico!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me fa schifo....
> Bisognerebbe chiedere ad un uomo....
> 
> Fedi dov'è?


No ti prego, ma quel pover'uomo, sempre a sentire i nostri discorsi da donne!!!...che poi sempre lui chiamiamo in questi casi, mai una volta che lo si dica ad un altro...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> No ti prego, ma quel pover'uomo, sempre a sentire i nostri discorsi da donne!!!...che poi sempre lui chiamiamo in questi casi, mai una volta che lo si dica ad un altro...


Ma lui si diverte!

E poi Fedi mi dà proprio di Uomo!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Per l'appunto è arrivato Jesus...chiediamo a lui!!!

Jè tu come lo trovi il pelo sotto l'ascella?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me fa schifo....
> Bisognerebbe chiedere ad un uomo....
> 
> Fedi dov'è?


Può essere stuzzicante la novità ...ma è già abbastanza una tortura l'inguine ...non vedo perché scadere nell'autotortura ...si depilino loro e poi mi sappiano dire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Il laser ...è stato un grande passo per l'umanità ...pelosa!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma lui si diverte!
> 
> E poi Fedi mi dà proprio di Uomo!


Perchè, io ti dò di Culanda ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> La mia patatina è depilata nella norma...diciamo che faccio 1 sgambatura molto alta..., mentre sono circondata da amiche che richiedono all'estetista striscette minuscole....
> 
> L'ultimo mio ex, se posso farvi 1 confidenza (tanto siamo in intimità e fra donne)...mi chiese: "Ma perchè nn la depili tutta?!?"...L'ho guardato e gli ho risposto: "E tu perchè nn provi a fare una ceretta al tuo cosino e vedi quello che si prova?!?"....
> 
> Scherzi a parte, neanche l'amore può contro il dolore della depilazione all'inguine!!!



Io sull'inguine non soffro... mi fa molto più male sulle cosce. Se si parla di pube.... ahia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In tema di confidenze, il mio coso, mi aveva invece chiesto il contrario "ma perché non lasci una strisciolina?" e io, per tutta risposta e approfittando del fatto che era un po' ciucco, ho preso il silkepil, ho montato la testina rasoio (non sono così stronza) e ho depilato lui, integralmente. Iniziata la ricrescita, voleva ammazzarmi.


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Perchè, io ti dò di Culanda ?


Al max di mut-anda!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sotto le ascelle lo trovo veramente disgustoso. Questo si, che mi fa schifo... Dovrebbero vietarli per legge, i peli sotto le ascelle, sia a donne che uomini (e viaggiare sui mezzi a luglio, sarebbe meno traumatizzante)


Sconcertante un uomo con le ascelle depilate...


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Per l'appunto è arrivato Jesus...chiediamo a lui!!!
> 
> Jè tu come lo trovi il pelo sotto l'ascella?!?


E' una variabile dipendente.... Ogni uomo ha i suoi gusti. IO posso parlare per me....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ricordo una foto della Loren (giovanissima), si vedevano le ascelle al naturale, non depilate, era bellissima, anche perchè aveva un seno fantastico!


Concordo ...ma era la Loren...


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Al max di mut-anda!


Mai usato mutande.

Ora sai tutto di me....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mai usato mutande.
> 
> Ora sai tutto di me....









Boxer?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Perchè, io ti dò di Culanda ?





















Su, non fare così, e dicci anche tu la tua circa epilazione e assorbenti interni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sconcertante un uomo con le ascelle depilate...



Trovo più sconcertante un uomo con le ascelle come quelle di Franchino...


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io sull'inguine non soffro... mi fa molto più male sulle cosce. Se si parla di pube.... ahia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avevo già immaginato l'altra testina!!!!fortuna che hai specificato!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono poco pelosa.
> sulla patonza sopratutto.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Comunque, la figura dell'antica l'ho fatta anche lì. Un giorno di qualche anno fà, dopo la ceretta alle gambe, 'sta ragazza mi chiede, come fosse naturale: "come la vuoi? Sfumatura alta?" ???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   giuro, lì per lì non avevo neanche capito..


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Trovo più sconcertante un uomo con le ascelle come quelle di Franchino...


ti dirò che loro spesso lo fanno, si depilano o si accorciano il pelo ascellare per non fare spuntare l'antiestetico alone di sudore!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io sull'inguine non soffro... mi fa molto più male sulle cosce. Se si parla di pube.... ahia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ti dirò che loro spesso lo fanno, si depilano o si accorciano il pelo ascellare per non fare spuntare l'antiestetico alone di sudore!!!


Non hanno altro che tutta la mia stima  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  er questo! (sono quelli come Franchino che non mi piacciono... Franchino, quell'energumeno tutto peli che compare in uno dei film di Fantozzi)


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' una variabile dipendente.... Ogni uomo ha i suoi gusti. IO posso parlare per me....


Infatti ho chiesto : Tu Jesus, utente naufrago....come lo vedi il pelo dell'ascella?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mica tu in quanto portavoce degli uomini del forum...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Trovo più sconcertante un uomo con le ascelle come quelle di Franchino...



Il mitico Franchino!

Anche a me era venuto in mente lui!!!!

Che maschio affascinante...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>








  non so come definirlo


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Perchè, io ti dò di Culanda ?


rassegnati, ormai sei quasi una sorella per noi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il mitico Franchino!
> 
> Anche a me era venuto in mente lui!!!!
> 
> Che maschio affascinante...


ahahahah si certo, mi scombussola gli ormoni


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Infatti ho chiesto : Tu Jesus, utente naufrago....come lo vedi il pelo dell'ascella?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me il pelo dell'ascella piace.....


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so come definirlo



non mi viene in mente qsto Franchino...


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahahahah si certo, mi scombussola gli ormoni



Ma chi è Brad Pitt rispetto a lui...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A me il pelo dell'ascella piace.....


e la tua posizione circa il resto del pelo? potremmo fare un sondaggio


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> rassegnati, ormai sei quasi una sorella per noi...


Evviva !!!!! Potrò finalmente soddisfare la mia fantasia più grande con voi, sorelline care..... !!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> non mi viene in mente qsto Franchino...


Lui:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=58y_sE0L8K4&feature=related


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Evviva !!!!! Potrò finalmente soddisfare la mia fantasia più grande con voi, sorelline care..... !!!!!


Te pareva..


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Su, non fare così, e dicci anche tu la tua circa epilazione e assorbenti interni


Per la patonza il discorso è più complesso.....

E' come il volto.... Non tutte le acconciature stanno bene....

Dipende dalla fisionomia.....


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Te pareva..


Ma che hai capito ?

La mia fantasia più grande non è a sfondo sessuale.....


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma che hai capito ?
> 
> La mia fantasia più grande non è a sfondo sessuale.....


 
E quale sarebbe la tua fantasia più grande non a sfondo sessuale?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> non mi viene in mente qsto Franchino...


eccolo... http://www.federicomancosu.com/forfun/foto2/Mario_Pedone.jpg


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe la tua fantasia più grande non a sfondo sessuale?


Andare a fare la pipì in due.....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Andare a fare la pipì in due.....









Ma che tipo di problemi hai?
Parliamone....


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lui:
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=58y_sE0L8K4&feature=related



Giusina, grazie x averci provato ma il mio pc pacco nn mi fa aprire you tube!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Per la patonza il discorso è più complesso.....
> 
> E' come il volto.... Non tutte le acconciature stanno bene....
> 
> Dipende dalla fisionomia.....



In pratica dovrebbero esserci dei cataloghi, come per i tagli di capelli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusina, grazie x averci provato ma il mio pc pacco nn mi fa aprire you tube!!!


Il link che ti ho dato io è di una foto. Puoi provare con quello


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Giusina, grazie x averci provato ma il mio pc pacco nn mi fa aprire you tube!!!


Non ti sei persa niente....


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Andare a fare la pipì in due.....


ma tenendovi con la manina o senza?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Andare a fare la pipì in due.....


in che film ho sentito questa frase???
ah!! french kiss!!


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> In pratica dovrebbero esserci dei cataloghi, come per i tagli di capelli?



Io credo che ci siano...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Andare a fare la pipì in due.....


Con un uomo, per vedere chi ha il getto più potente?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che film ho sentito questa frase???
> ah!! french kiss!!



Ma sei un'enciclopedia ambulante!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il link che ti ho dato io è di una foto. Puoi provare con quello



Grazie Angy fatto...ora le idee mi sono + chiare!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Io credo che ci siano...


Se non ci sono bisognerebbe farci un pensierino. Potrebbero rendere bene...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me fa schifo....
> Bisognerebbe chiedere ad un uomo....
> 
> Fedi dov'è?


Sto aggiro...ma vi leggo spot..


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Andare a fare la pipì in due.....


 
Vacci, che amore di fantasia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Penso di farti cosa gradita indicandoti la toilette di una trattoria di Cremona. Di fronte al wc c'è un enorme specchio con una scritta in basso che recita più o meno così: "nel momento del bisogno siamo tutti uguali"...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Grazie Angy fatto...ora le idee mi sono + chiare!!!


E i tuoi pensieri erotici potrebbero vertire tutti su di lui eh?


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Con un uomo, per vedere chi ha il getto più potente?


La sai quella dei due vecchietti che facevano a gara a chi aveva il getto più potente ?

Il primo: dove sei arrivato tu ?

Il secondo: sulle scarpe......

Il primo: vaffanculo, hai vinto tu.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> In pratica dovrebbero esserci dei cataloghi, come per i tagli di capelli?


Ho visto in vendita tinte specifiche...


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E i tuoi pensieri erotici potrebbero vertire tutti su di lui eh?


se nn fosse che amo gli uomini glabri...almeno su petto e schiena!!!


----------



## Old Confù (24 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto in vendita tinte specifiche...


Nooo vabbè!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma sei un'enciclopedia ambulante!!!!








  sul cinema sono imbattibile!!


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Vacci, che amore di fantasia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non è per quello..... E' la curiosità di capire la ragione dell'andare sempre in coppia....


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma non è per quello..... E' la curiosità di capire la ragione dell'andare sempre in coppia....


Ma perchè le donne in bagno non fanno mica solo i loro bisogni.
Chiacchierano, fanno pettegolezzo, si sistemano il trucco, i capelli, e c'è bisogno del parere di un'amica....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Ragà...non vorrei dirvi, ma con questo po-pò di post...abbiamo alzato lo share del forum libero....14 utenti!!!!wow...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Vacci, che amore di fantasia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Saranno ricchi i papi saran potenti i re_
_ma quando qui si siedono son tutti come me!_


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma perchè le donne in bagno non fanno mica solo i loro bisogni.
> Chiacchierano, fanno pettegolezzo, si sistemano il trucco, i capelli, e c'è bisogno del parere di un'amica....



se poi c'è nei paraggi o nello stesso gruppo il ragazzo che interessa ad una delle due....
escogitano strategie, valutano gli atteggiamenti di lui..._"mi ha guardata, non mi ha guardata, che faccia ha fatto e tu che ne pensi, ma secondo te?!?"_

Insomma un micromondo dietro a 2 semplici lettere W.C.


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> _Saranno ricchi i papi saran potenti i re_
> _ma quando qui si siedono son tutti come me!_


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma non è per quello..... E' la curiosità di capire la ragione dell'andare sempre in coppia....


Avevo capito.. ti provocavo poco poco .. uff..


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Avevo capito.. ti provocavo poco poco .. uff..


E nun me provocà, povero !!!!

Son giorni che scrivo che sono in astinenza forzata.... E' una crudeltà....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sul cinema sono imbattibile!!


Ci dovremmo scatenare con Verena...


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E nun me provocà, povero !!!!
> 
> Son giorni che scrivo che sono in astinenza forzata.... E' una crudeltà....


C'ha ragione però, povero... 
E noi qui a parlare di perizoma, depilazione....

Crudeli!


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E nun me provocà, povero !!!!
> 
> Son giorni che scrivo che sono in astinenza forzata.... E' una crudeltà....


Hai ragione, concentrati sul mio avatar..


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E nun me provocà, povero !!!!
> 
> Son giorni che scrivo che sono in astinenza forzata.... E' una crudeltà....


Stitico?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> La sai quella dei due vecchietti che facevano a gara a chi aveva il getto più potente ?
> 
> Il primo: dove sei arrivato tu ?
> 
> ...




AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E nun me provocà, povero !!!!
> 
> Son giorni che scrivo che sono in astinenza forzata.... E' una crudeltà....


Mica sei l'unico, eh... ma altri non rompono mica...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto in vendita tinte specifiche...


Bhè mi pare giusto... se una si colora i capelli, fa l'abbinamento...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Come si diceva sopra...dipende dai tipi...

Direi che le bionde son carine con la strisciolina, mentre la mora mediterranea va più foresta...vergine!!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica sei l'unico, eh... ma altri non rompono mica...


Ma io sono trasparente, lo sapete....

OK.... Non parlo mai più di sesso e non rompo più


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Stitico?


Sempre meglio che incontinente......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ragà...non vorrei dirvi, ma con questo po-pò di post...abbiamo alzato lo share del forum libero....14 utenti!!!!wow...


E chissà che si aspettavano di trovare!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma io sono trasparente, lo sapete....
> 
> OK.... Non parlo mai più di sesso e non rompo più


Perfetto!

Ragazze, parliamo dei preliminari!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come si diceva sopra...dipende dai tipi...
> 
> Direi che le bionde son carine con la strisciolina, mentre la mora mediterranea va più foresta...vergine!!


Io ho molti modelli in più..... Ho un catalogo più vasto....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E chissà che si aspettavano di trovare!


Certo che partendo dalle sopraciglia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica sei l'unico, eh... ma altri non rompono mica...


Grande livello di sopportazione. Io romperei eccome...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io ho molti modelli in più..... Ho un catalogo più vasto....


Se l'hai sfogliato bene il catalogo...alla fine a quei due modelli puoi ricondurle tutte...le altre son varianti di poco conto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Perfetto!
> 
> Ragazze, parliamo dei preliminari!


ci devono essere sempre? o se ne può fare a meno?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se l'hai sfogliato bene il catalogo...alla fine a quei due modelli puoi ricondurle tutte...le altre son varianti di poco conto...


io conoscevo solo le moustache 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma non ti sa di pedofilo la pipera nuda  e cruda???

tipo pollo ??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Certo che partendo dalle sopraciglia...












   un argomento tira l'altro, come i cioccolatini


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Grande livello di sopportazione. Io romperei eccome...


Mica per nulla sono utente santa subito!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci devono essere sempre? *o se ne può fare* a meno?


anatema!!!

si va bhè, si può anche non mettere l'aglio sulla bruschetta ma che senso ha??


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

No, fare a meno dei preliminari no....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica per nulla sono utente santa subito!


Ora no mi chiedo più il perchè


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io conoscevo solo le moustache
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quello forse lo pensiamo noi donne, mi rendo conto che invece molti uomini apprezzano!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se l'hai sfogliato bene il catalogo...alla fine a quei due modelli puoi ricondurle tutte...le altre son varianti di poco conto...


Ma io parlavo del volto, non della chioma....

Sò tre post che lo dico !!!!!

Ogni donna ha il suo volto.... Unico e irripetibile....

E se non sono stato chiaro, mò lo dico: il volto della patonza !!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io conoscevo solo le moustache
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onestamente nuda e cruda non mi piace tantissimo...ma col pelo raso ...mhhhhh!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo del volto, non della chioma....
> 
> Sò tre post che lo dico !!!!!
> 
> Ogni donna ha il suo volto.... Unico e irripetibile....


due ore che si parla di tosare l'aiuola e lui se ne viene cacchio cacchio con il volto..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anatema!!!
> 
> si va bhè, si può anche non mettere l'aglio sulla bruschetta ma che senso ha??





giusy79 ha detto:


> No, fare a meno dei preliminari no....



Sono d'accordo. Ma (c'è sempre un ma) con l'ormone troppo alto, mi è capitato di preferire che diventassero... POSTliminari


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Onestamente nuda e cruda non mi piace tantissimo...ma col pelo raso ...mhhhhh!!!


e che mi frega a me?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ragazzi io m'imbarazzo , smettetela subito


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo del volto, non della chioma....
> 
> Sò tre post che lo dico !!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhhh....ok.... non avevamo capito che eri già passato ai belletti!!


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Io non ci capisco più niente, mi arrendo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma (c'è sempre un ma) con l'ormone troppo alto, mi è capitato di preferire che diventassero... POSTliminari


è da mò che lo dico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




è il bello dei preliminari


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Aprile 2008)

Ragazzi, vi lascio ai preliminari....
Leggo un pò e poi nanna, domani mattina ho un bel programmino...

Sogni d'oro!

Per Jesus: Salsizz!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che mi frega a me??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma me l'hai chiesto tu!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quella santa subito....quest'altra suor innocenza...andem bein!


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo del volto, non della chioma....
> 
> *Sò tre post che lo dico !!!!!*
> 
> ...

















(Sembriamo schegge impazzite, secondo me dipende dal clima..)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma me l'hai chiesto tu!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sto chiedendo indirizzi da un bel po' eh


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma me l'hai chiesto tu!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè, almeno la sorpresa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma (c'è sempre un ma) con l'ormone troppo alto, mi è capitato di preferire che diventassero... POSTliminari


Se l'ormone è alto è perché ci sono stati i preliminari ...mentali...e tutto sta lì ...nella mente


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vi lascio ai preliminari....
> Leggo un pò e poi nanna, domani mattina ho un bel programmino...
> 
> Sogni d'oro!
> ...


NO !!!! Tu sei pugliese, lo sai qual'è la risposta ?

NO, non la posso scrivere.....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ma (c'è sempre un ma) con l'ormone troppo alto, mi è capitato di preferire che diventassero... POSTliminari


Quoto...

ma per favore nn parlatemi di ormone alto...io ce l'ho in picchiata, mai avuto così basso!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se l'ormone è alto è perché ci sono stati i preliminari ...mentali...e tutto sta lì ...nella mente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vi lascio ai preliminari....
> Leggo un pò e poi nanna, domani mattina ho un bel programmino...
> 
> Sogni d'oro!
> ...


notte giusy


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Quoto...
> 
> ma per favore nn parlatemi di ormone alto...io ce l'ho in picchiata, mai avuto così basso!!!


Sono fasi che passano... anche a me capita ogni tanto... per 10 - 15 minuti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

uuuuu devo scolare la pastaaaaa


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uuuuu devo scolare la pastaaaaa


A quest'ora ?

Cos'è ? Cappelletti in brodo di camomilla ?


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uuuuu devo scolare la pastaaaaa


Come li condisci?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A quest'ora ?
> 
> Cos'è ? Cappelletti in brodo di camomilla ?


Meglio tardi che mai... dovevo pur cenare, del resto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come li condisci?


ricotta e pomodori datterini


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

caxxo, io una carbonara a quest'ora me la farei volentieri


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vi lascio ai preliminari....
> Leggo un pò e poi nanna, domani mattina ho un bel programmino...
> 
> Sogni d'oro!
> ...


notte Giusy!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

*E poi dite di me!*



Asudem ha detto:


> caxxo, io una carbonara a quest'ora me la farei volentieri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> caxxo, io una carbonara a quest'ora me la farei volentieri


bòna... non aggiungere altro se no ne metto a cuocere altra mentre mangio questa.....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sono fasi che passano... anche a me capita ogni tanto... per *10 - 15 minuti *


Io sono così ormai da 1 mese e mezzo...e non ne vuol sapere di tirarsi su...sarà anche che nn c'è nessuno che mi piace neanche vagamente!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io sono così ormai da 1 mese e mezzo...e non ne vuol sapere di tirarsi su...sarà anche che nn c'è nessuno che mi piace neanche vagamente!!!



Ora divento seria (o almeno ci provo), la ragione che dai è plausibile. Una volta io sono rimasta sessualmente anoressica per quasi un anno. Neanche Brad Pitt nudo, mi avrebbe smosso. Poi è passata (pure troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ora divento seria (o almeno ci provo), la ragione che dai è plausibile. Una volta io sono rimasta *sessualmente anoressica per quasi un anno.* Neanche Brad Pitt nudo, mi avrebbe smosso. Poi è passata (pure troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Oh mio Dio NO!!!non ci posso pensare....

mi sa però che se nn arriva qualcuno di interessante...la strada quella è!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ora divento seria (o almeno ci provo), la ragione che dai è plausibile. Una volta io sono rimasta *sessualmente anoressica* per quasi un anno. Neanche Brad Pitt nudo, mi avrebbe smosso. Poi è passata (pure troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interessante..almeno sessualmente quindi lo sono..


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io sono così ormai da 1 mese e mezzo...e non ne vuol sapere di tirarsi su...sarà anche che nn c'è nessuno che mi piace neanche vagamente!!!





angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ora divento seria (o almeno ci provo), la ragione che dai è plausibile. Una volta io sono rimasta sessualmente anoressica per quasi un anno. Neanche Brad Pitt nudo, mi avrebbe smosso. Poi è passata (pure troppo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già...poi si recupera...in genere con gli interessi!!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già...poi si recupera...in genere con gli interessi!!


si prevede strage estiva allora!!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> caxxo, io una carbonara a quest'ora me la farei volentieri



Io attacco piu' tardi con la zuppona di latte freddo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Oh mio Dio NO!!!non ci posso pensare....
> 
> mi sa però che se nn arriva qualcuno di interessante...la strada quella è!!!



bhè, in teoria però non dovrebbe pesarti. A me almeno, non pesò affatto (neanche quando le mie amiche mi dicevano che ero sicuramente malata gravemente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  . Poi un bel giorno, l'ormone si risveglia, e ogni secondo in più di astinenza pesa eccome!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io attacco piu' tardi con la zuppona di latte freddo


ci hai sfilacciato i maroni con sta zuppa di latte


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè, in teoria però non dovrebbe pesarti. A me almeno, non pesò affatto (neanche quando le mie amiche mi dicevano che ero sicuramente malata gravemente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'astinenza nobilita

io a volte potrei entrare nei guinness


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> interessante..almeno sessualmente quindi lo sono..



E' già troppo il sessualmente. Privarsi pure del cibo... oddio... questo cioccolato che mi guarda... lo dovrò addentare per forza! Ma prima devo mangiare qualcos'altro... quella pasta non mi ha saziata per bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già...poi si recupera...in genere con gli interessi!!


Puoi ben dirlo... mia madre non sarebbe stata affatto fiera di me, se avesse saputo quello che è successo dopo


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E' già troppo il sessualmente. Privarsi pure del cibo... oddio... questo cioccolato che mi guarda... lo dovrò addentare per forza! Ma prima devo mangiare qualcos'altro... quella pasta non mi ha saziata per bene


A proposito....stop per ritter con le nocciole!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci hai sfilacciato i maroni con sta zuppa di latte




















io ci aggiungerei quanto meno un po' di cacao


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè, in teoria però non dovrebbe pesarti. A me almeno, non pesò affatto (neanche quando le mie amiche mi dicevano che ero sicuramente malata gravemente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi pesa in questo momento la cosa in se...
mi "agghiaccia" una prospettiva di questo tipo!!!

Scherzi a parte, più che l'astinenza fisica per me è pesante il senso di appiattimento e aridità dato dalla mancanza di un interesse...

Scusatemi ma amo gli uomini, adoro quella sensazione che da provare un sentimento...o anche solo un'attrazione...Non è tanto il concretizzare, quanto il sentirselo dentro!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'astinenza nobilita
> 
> io a volte potrei entrare nei guinness


Potresti farti chiamare "principessa"?


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Puoi ben dirlo... mia madre non sarebbe stata affatto fiera di me, se avesse saputo quello che è successo dopo


Noi non siamo tua mamma....sbottonati pure figliola...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A proposito....stop per ritter con le nocciole!!


Che buono, lo voglio anch'ioooo


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ci aggiungerei quanto meno un po' di cacao


ma il salato lo snobbate?? a me il dolce fa cacare
io ho una fettazza di gorgo preso in cascina che mi fa l'occhio da triglia.
però se lo sbafo adesso lo digerisco a ferragosto


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non mi pesa in questo momento la cosa in se...
> mi "agghiaccia" una prospettiva di questo tipo!!!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, più che l'astinenza fisica per me è pesante il senso di appiattimento e aridità dato dalla mancanza di un interesse...
> ...


Ho un amico che vive a Ragusa..... Mò te lo porto nel forum.....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

pasta, carbonara, zuppa di latte, ritter sport(per me la cioccolata + buona al mondo!)

ma insomma?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. Io mi sono scofanata solo mezza vaschetta di carte d'or nocciolato affogato al gianduia!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non mi pesa in questo momento la cosa in se...
> mi "agghiaccia" una prospettiva di questo tipo!!!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, più che l'astinenza fisica per me è pesante il senso di appiattimento e aridità dato dalla mancanza di un interesse...
> ...



Ti capisco e la penso come te. Però se manca l'interesse e tutte le relative sensazioni, forse non è tanto perché non trovi chi te le dia, ma perché per qualche ragione, a te ora non va


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma il salato lo snobbate?? a me il dolce fa cacare
> io ho una fettazza di gorgo preso in cascina che mi fa l'occhio da triglia.
> però se lo sbafo adesso lo digerisco a ferragosto


Quuelo stagionato steso sul pane con marmellata di fichi....mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma il salato lo snobbate?? a me il dolce fa cacare
> io ho una fettazza di gorgo preso in cascina che mi fa l'occhio da triglia.
> però se lo sbafo adesso lo digerisco a ferragosto


Tra la nutella e il gorgonzola... scelgo il secondo, anche se poi ho gli 
incubi!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Non mi pesa in questo momento la cosa in se...
> mi "agghiaccia" una prospettiva di questo tipo!!!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, più che l'astinenza fisica per me è pesante il senso di appiattimento e aridità dato dalla mancanza di un interesse...
> ...


un ossimoro


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti capisco e la penso come te. Però se manca l'interesse e tutte le relative sensazioni, forse non è tanto perché non trovi chi te le dia, *ma perché per qualche ragione, a te ora non va*


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ho un amico che vive a Ragusa..... Mò te lo porto nel forum.....


Grazie Michè tu si che sei 1 vero amico.....!!!almeno mi pensi...

quanti anni ha???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Noi non siamo tua mamma....sbottonati pure figliola...



Padre, che dire... ho trombato il trombabile  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































   (forse mi sono sbottonata troppo?)


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Tra la nutella e il gorgonzola... scelgo il secondo, anche se poi ho gli
> incubi!


holly qui stanno sbracando, vieni che ci si fa una fettazza di pugliese con il gorgonzola con la goccia che non puoi dire di no


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Grazie Michè tu si che sei 1 vero amico.....!!!almeno mi pensi...
> 
> quanti anni ha???


Ehm.... Non so la tua età.....


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un ossimoro




















e con questa a momenti mi ribalto


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Padre, che dire... ho trombato il trombabile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quante volte figliola??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un ossimoro


Io mi ero sforzata di non sottolineare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> pasta, carbonara, zuppa di latte, ritter sport(per me la cioccolata + buona al mondo!)
> 
> ma insomma?!?
> 
> ...


"solo" eh.... sei quasi inappetente... non farmi preoccupare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi ero sforzata di non sottolineare...


l'avevamo fatto tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi ero sforzata di non sottolineare...


ofelè fa il to mestè


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quante volte figliola??


Oddio... non saprei quantificare... anche perché è andata avanti per un paio di mesi. Diciamo che credo di avere realmente recuperato il tempo perduto, in quei due mesi (e di essere entrata nel guinness per le ore di sonno perse)


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> holly qui stanno sbracando, vieni che ci si fa una fettazza di pugliese con il gorgonzola con la goccia che non puoi dire di no



Pronta sono mi si è smorcato il pititto


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti capisco e la penso come te. Però se manca l'interesse e tutte le relative sensazioni, forse non è tanto perché non trovi chi te le dia, ma perché per qualche ragione, *a te ora non va*


Per mia natura, sono portata a vivere l'amore come uno sport estremo...nel senso che sono una che crede che valga quasi sempre la pena di rischiare...
Nella mia ultima storia però, sono stata davvero troppo incauta e mi sono illusa e delusa fortemente...
Per cui sto cercando di fermarmi un attimo e riflettere...in modo da nn fare come al mio solito...Questo mi ha portato a questo calo...non ho voglia di investire in nulla, sono quasi sempre stata cacciatrice...ora sono solo molto annoiata!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ehm.... Non so la tua età.....


Ma come ehm?!?...27...ce l'ho pure accanto al nick

comunque...io lo inviterei ufficialmente...ma non è che poi mi rifili un pacco e il tipo è impegnato?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ti avviso, ho poca valia!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Per mia natura, sono portata a vivere l'amore come uno sport estremo...nel senso che sono una che crede che valga quasi sempre la pena di rischiare...
> Nella mia ultima storia però, sono stata davvero troppo incauta e mi sono illusa e delusa fortemente...
> Per cui sto cercando di fermarmi un attimo e riflettere...in modo da nn fare come al mio solito...Questo mi ha portato a questo calo...non ho voglia di investire in nulla, sono quasi sempre stata cacciatrice...ora sono solo molto annoiata!!!!
















  scusa, ma non ce la faccio


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Ma come ehm?!?
> 
> comunque...io lo inviterei ufficialmente...ma non è che poi mi rifili un pacco e il tipo è impegnato?!?
> 
> ...


No, è single.... 43 anni..... Lavoro abbastanza importante....

Azz..... Sei troppo giovane per lui.....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Oddio... non saprei quantificare... anche perché è andata avanti per un paio di mesi. Diciamo che credo di avere realmente recuperato il tempo perduto, in quei due mesi (e di essere entrata nel guinness per le ore di sonno perse)


 
Prima "dell'inappetenza" avevi avuto una storia lunga?


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, ma non ce la faccio
















 ridere così delle mie disgrazie!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, ma non ce la faccio


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ridere così delle mie disgrazie!!!


sport estremo, cacciatrice... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ripigliati


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ridere così delle mie disgrazie!!!


Ma no !!!! A quest'ora Asu scherza sempre..... è alla seconda bottiglia..... 
In compenso va a farsi una bella doccia, adesso.....

Và Asu, che t'aspetto..... L'acqua è bella calda.....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sport estremo, cacciatrice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è vero!!!!sapessi in che razza di storie mi lancio...nn rideresti...o forse rideresti peggio!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma no !!!! A quest'ora Asu scherza sempre..... è alla seconda bottiglia.....
> In compenso va a farsi una bella doccia, adesso.....
> 
> Và Asu, che t'aspetto..... L'acqua è bella calda.....


sì, sì. si farà finta di passar pe bischeri


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, sì. si farà finta di passar pe bischeri


Ma tanto l'avevano capito che si scriveva dallo stesso PC.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Per mia natura, sono portata a vivere l'amore come uno sport estremo...nel senso che sono una che crede che valga quasi sempre la pena di rischiare...
> Nella mia ultima storia però, sono stata davvero troppo incauta e mi sono illusa e delusa fortemente...
> Per cui sto cercando di fermarmi un attimo e riflettere...in modo da nn fare come al mio solito...Questo mi ha portato a questo calo...non ho voglia di investire in nulla, sono quasi sempre stata cacciatrice...ora sono solo molto annoiata!!!!


ahah esattamente com'era successo a me. Delusione e conseguente ... reclusione interiore. Vedrai che passa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Prima "dell'inappetenza" avevi avuto una storia lunga?


Non lunghissima in verità, ma estremamente intensa e coinvolgente e con 1000 aspettative reciproche


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma tanto l'avevano capito che si scriveva dallo stesso PC.....


jesus, a casa mia si dice
il gioco è bello finchè dura poco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, ma non ce la faccio


quanta perfidia


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> jesus, a casa mia si dice
> il gioco è bello finchè dura poco


E mò s'incazza.....

Vabbè, sei proprio intrattabile stasera.

Mi ritiro nelle mie stanze a 1000 km di distanza chiedendo umilmente scusa.

E passo alla fustigazione.....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E mò s'incazza.....
> 
> Vabbè, sei proprio intrattabile stasera.
> 
> ...


non m'incazzo affatto
non ci si conosce ed è bene precisare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





intrattabile??


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Ragazzz...ve lasso...vò a riposare le stanche membra...!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mi raccomando....


NON MOLLATEEEE MAIIIIIIIIIIIIII.....NON MOLLATE MAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non m'incazzo affatto
> non ci si conosce ed è bene precisare
> 
> 
> ...


Ma no !!!! Tutto ok !!!!

No problem, Asu...

Buonanotte a te e a tutto il forum


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma no !!!! Tutto ok !!!!
> 
> No problem, Asu...
> 
> Buonanotte a te e a tutto il forum


non ti sei mica offeso eh??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ragazzz...ve lasso...vò a riposare le stanche membra...!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buonanotte


----------



## Old Holly (25 Aprile 2008)

Stacco anch'io, buonanotte a tutti


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Buonanotte a tutti, vado anch'io.. e grazie per le risate


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti sei mica offeso eh??


Ma no !!!! 

Spero non ti sia offesa tu......

A volte lo scherzare mi prende la mano....

C'ho 16 anni.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma no !!!! Tutto ok !!!!
> 
> No problem, Asu...
> 
> Buonanotte a te e a tutto il forum


Buonanotte a te


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma no !!!!
> 
> Spero non ti sia offesa tu......
> 
> ...


seee, per arto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








notte raga, à la prochaine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Stacco anch'io, buonanotte a tutti





Vulvia ha detto:


> Buonanotte a tutti, vado anch'io.. e grazie per le risate


Buonanotte a voi (mi sento tanto portinaia, in questo momento)


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Buonanotte a chi va via.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Buonanotte a tutti, vado anch'io.. e grazie per le risate


grazie 'na fava
passa alla cassa


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Buonanotte a chi va via.


ammore, ti sei ciucciata sta casso di zuppona o no??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> seee, per arto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Asu, e notte a tutti gli altri, è giunta anche la mia ora


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *seee, per arto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SE è per questo, ci mettevo la firma......

16 per dita, tra un pò....















Notte....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie 'na fava
> passa alla cassa


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ammore, ti sei ciucciata sta casso di zuppona o no??


non ancora


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Buonanotte a voi (mi sento tanto portinaia, in questo momento)


 
Notte angelique....mi sa che anche tu ormai nu te stacchi più da 'sta droga di forum!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Buonanotte a te


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Notte angelique....mi sa che anche tu ormai nu te stacchi più da 'sta droga di forum!!!


In effetti temo di essere sulla buona strada per san patrignano


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SE è per questo, ci mettevo la firma......
> 
> 16 per dita, tra un pò....
> 
> ...


Lei moltiplica x tre mi sa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Notte jesus!!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Stacco anch'io, buonanotte a tutti


Notte Holly...a duman!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non ancora


miii, poi ti agiti tutta notte

vado che sto leggendo una ficata di libro!!
amabili resti

ve lo consiglio perchè è davvero particolare


ti lascio il lumicino accesso ,ammora??
se no t'impasti nella porta della camera..


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lei moltiplica x tre mi sa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 2,5 e mi becca....

Notte, Fedì.....


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Buonanotte a tutti, vado anch'io.. e grazie per le risate


Notte "bella"...(e cambiate sto avatar!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SE è per questo, ci mettevo la firma......
> 
> 16 per dita, tra un pò....
> 
> ...


ma tu, quanti anni c'hai??


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

vado anch'io...notte a tutti!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu, quanti anni c'hai??


Tre più di te.....


----------



## Mari' (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> miii, poi ti agiti tutta notte
> 
> vado che sto leggendo una ficata di libro!!
> amabili resti
> ...



grazie tessoro, visto che ho tolto di gia le lentine  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' meglio.


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> vado anch'io...notte a tutti!!!


Riposa in pace, Confu....


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie 'na fava
> passa alla cassa


che modi..


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> seee, per arto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao simpa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. ti rispondo qui....si..era una minaccia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Notteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> vado anch'io...notte a tutti!!!


Notte cofù!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Notte "bella"...(e cambiate sto avatar!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se è only for you.. che modi anche tu..


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Riposa in pace, Confu....


aspè che mi tocco!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma dai....così sà proprio di sfiga!!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (25 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> aspè che mi tocco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma dovevamo chiudere in bellezza !!!! Abbiamo sparato cazzate alla grande stasera....

Zelig ci fa nà pippa !!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Notte cofù!!!


notte Fedy, grazie!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ciao simpa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simpa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ho capito...l'è minga bella ma l'è tanto simpatica 

	
	
		
		
	


	













notte cazzone.....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma se è only for you.. che modi anche tu..


vulvia non cambiare niente!!
io adoro questa cecata!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









notte a angelo
cofusa
hollyna mia bella
vulvia adorabile
marì mio ammore e a tutti quanti!!!!


----------

